

Vim 7.4 released - hk__2
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_announce/knOQ_t_H5to

======
kleiba
Please comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6190995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6190995)

